# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  معرفی پکیج loading و meesage

## fakhravari

با سلام
یک پکیج جهت loading در صفحه نمایش بدهد و meesage مختلف با تم خوب نمایش بدهد.

----------

